# kaldens filter media



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is some more information on the product and the making of it. enjoy

YouTube - Hozelock Cyprio Kaldnes Moving Bed Technology


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have found a couple of Canadian online sites that carry this product but i'm still looking locally for this product but if i can't i will get it from one of this sites.

Kaldness filter media

KALDNES K1 AND K3 MOVING BED FILTER MEDIA FOR KOI PONDS AND AQUARIUMS


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I managed to find the moving bed media locally but it was not the one i was looking for. I found biocell biological media. Here is some info on the product. I got more thank i need so. I will be selling some in the near future.

BioCELL Biological Filter Media for Water Gardens and Koi Ponds


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Dave, Is it a porous material? A vid to see it in action would be cool.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Hi Dave, Is it a porous material? A vid to see it in action would be cool.


no but it has lg surface area. Here is a video on a similar product. I will try to find more video info on it.

YouTube - Hozelock Cyprio Kaldnes Moving Bed Technology


----------



## Tank Gurl (Jun 17, 2011)

*Bio Cell Media*

I am willing to buy a small quantity of your extra media if you are prepared to sell some Dave


----------

